# Hi! I've been married for 24 years and my husband has been controlling.



## imjustdone

Besides controlling he is very insecure, goes through my phone while i am sleeping. If I get off work 10 minutes late he is texting or calling to see where i'm at. It stresses me out so bad!


----------



## Kitt

First...welcome. I'm new too. Ok I guess my question is when did this start? Is there any reason why he wouldn't trust you? What boundaries have you placed in order to be treated with respect?


----------



## imjustdone

Since we have been married. He has always been that way.


----------



## kristin2349

It was a whole lot more work for him to check up on you 24 years ago if he was always this way. Now it is possible to have an electronic leash on someone IF they allow it.

Why have you put up with his behavior for so long?


----------

